# can we please have a TTF secion for our own events



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John, steve is it possible to have our own section for TTF events including meetings and major events for this year and forthcoming years.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I said 90% if the meets are arranged by/through the TT forum anyway. Even when reps organised local meets they don't require people to be members to attend. I read the original UD thread, do understand why you are asking, just I personally think it isn't needed.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Secondly isn't the proposal backwards anyway? Why would the TTF have a sub forum for events in its own events section? Surely it would be a TTOC sub forum.... Hang on I think that already exists. -_-


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hark said:


> Secondly isn't the proposal backwards anyway? Why would the TTF have a sub forum for events in its own events section? Surely it would be a TTOC sub forum.... Hang on I think that already exists. -_-


Sod of ya wally lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> John, steve is it possible to have our own section for TTF events including meetings and major events for this year and forthcoming years.


Don't really see any point in that Gary , events are difficult to organise and get a good turnout anyway. The more people that see a thread the better.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Ask and ye shall receive:

viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gone Ape said:


> Ask and ye shall receive:
> 
> viewforum.php?f=3


you havn't got acopy of andrews major events topic bac..............


----------

